# The adventures of looking for rental houses!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

So we have been looking for rental houses.. yet again. Our lease is up at the end of the month. We want to move because our landlord makes false promises and never fixes anything. 

So we haven't had much luck so far. Many turn downs by good homes for owning a pit bull. And the ones who we ok with it, the houses were crap. 

So tonight we found the perfect house. It is a 3 bedroom, with a den, laundry, two car garage, plus storage shed in back. I haven't go to ask the owner yet about it.

I am really going to try to convince her of letting us have Helena there if she is skeptical. I was thinking of making a doggy references list, of people who know her personally. What do you all think?

Please keep your fingers crossed for us, if it's not this one it will be a better one


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Totally think thats a good way to go. Also, get and show you carry insurance on her specifically so that their homeowners would not be effected. I always wondered about telling people I have a mutt and letting them deal when I move in, but you might set yourself up being dishonest from the get go... good luck!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

ames said:


> Totally think thats a good way to go. Also, get and show you carry insurance on her specifically so that their homeowners would not be effected. I always wondered about telling people I have a mutt and letting them deal when I move in, but you might set yourself up being dishonest from the get go... good luck!


We do carry rental insurance where we live. I have offered this to some other landlords, and it is about 50/50 chance. How do you get insurance on a dog itself?

We have hidden her identity in the past at apt complexes. It is risky and I lived in fear of being discovered. We nearly were, but I went to a vet and got her a rabies shot and registered her as a boxer there. But this year we went to our regular vet for vaccines and check ups. But I could also show her vet records... possibly get our vet to vouch for us as well.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> We have hidden her identity in the past at apt complexes. It is risky and I lived in fear of being discovered. We nearly were, but I went to a vet and got her a rabies shot and registered her as a boxer there. But this year we went to our regular vet for vaccines and check ups. But I could also show her vet records... possibly get our vet to vouch for us as well.


Now I am not one to be dishonest , but when it came to us getting the home we really wanted I had to lie .. =[ first of all the landlord I have now has no idea what out breed really look like , he thinks of them as some demon dog for [email protected] .So I did lie to him and told him she was a mix and was part bulldog , also our vet is a very kind bulldog lovin man and changed her records to bulldog mix .. We were turned down on three perspective homes just because I said her breed .. the world is unfair .. and sometimes to get what you really want you have to use people ignorance against them ..


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

IzzosMommy said:


> Now I am not one to be dishonest , but when it came to us getting the home we really wanted I had to lie .. =[ first of all the landlord I have now has no idea what out breed really look like , he thinks of them as some demon dog for [email protected] .So I did lie to him and told him she was a mix and was part bulldog , also our vet is a very kind bulldog lovin man and changed her records to bulldog mix .. We were turned down on three perspective homes just because I said her breed .. the world is unfair .. and sometimes to get what you really want you have to use people ignorance against them ..


In this case, the landlord lives right next door! We are planning on taking her with us to look at the house, dressing her in something cutesy, maybe her tutu or her graduation cap, and take her diploma from OB school. I consider it too risky to lie because if we did and they knew what breed, we would be kicked out and out a lot of money and a home. I asked my vet in the past to change the breed and he said he wouldn't due to liability reasons.


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh wow lol right next door would be wayyy to risky .. our landlord only comes once a month to collect rent and make sure we Izzos potty breaks picked up .. try the tutu thing, if they have any kind of heart they wont be able to pass up the Beautiful Helena in a tutu . the OB diploma always helps too if they know what it is .


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

IzzosMommy said:


> Oh wow lol right next door would be wayyy to risky .. our landlord only comes once a month to collect rent and make sure we Izzos potty breaks picked up .. try the tutu thing, if they have any kind of heart they wont be able to pass up the Beautiful Helena in a tutu . the OB diploma always helps too if they know what it is .


Plus they can see her give kisses to her little brother Zachary.  So should I tell them over the phone or should we just show up with her? I already know that they accept pets. So a foot is already in the door. I think I need to get her there first, show off her flair. I can put on her pretty leather jewel embellished collar as well.


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

I am moving in about 2 months so I am looking now. Now i have 3 pitbulls so i know what your going through. Its so darn stupid how we have to hid our breeds identity, but we have to do what we gotta do. Im going to look for pet ok places and just beat around the bush. I never thought about talking to the vet about changing their records, thats a good idea if it come down to it. Good luck to you and maybe you can offer replacement of any damage or somthing, the reference list seems like a good idea too.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I have not gotten it individually myself, but you should be able to get a rider on your apt insurance and then move it, or depending on where you have your car insured that may make a rider on that.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

carson1391 said:


> I am moving in about 2 months so I am looking now. Now i have 3 pitbulls so i know what your going through. Its so darn stupid how we have to hid our breeds identity, but we have to do what we gotta do. Im going to look for pet ok places and just beat around the bush. I never thought about talking to the vet about changing their records, thats a good idea if it come down to it. Good luck to you and maybe you can offer replacement of any damage or somthing, the reference list seems like a good idea too.


There is already 500 dollar pet deposit.

What kills me is, Helena is a better "renter" than most dogs. She absolutely never tears up anything, never potties on the floor, never digs holes, never jumps fences. She is just the best dog ever. haha And I wish I could get people to see that and look past her breed identification. So we pit bull owners have to work harder to prove our dogs. I have put a ton of work into this dog and I am proud when people talk about how obedient she is, I smile and say "yeah I did that!"


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

ames said:


> I have not gotten it individually myself, but you should be able to get a rider on your apt insurance and then move it, or depending on where you have your car insured that may make a rider on that.


I did a brief google and found individual insurance for dogs. I selected 15,000 coverage for the quote and it was 138 a year. Not bad, and not a bad idea if I needed to do this, if they wouldn't accept renters insurance alone. It shows that I am serious. But I don't know if 15,000 is appropriate coverage. It would be for Helena because she ain't hurtin nobody....


----------



## carson1391 (Apr 5, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> There is already 500 dollar pet deposit.
> 
> What kills me is, Helena is a better "renter" than most dogs. She absolutely never tears up anything, never potties on the floor, never digs holes, never jumps fences. She is just the best dog ever. haha And I wish I could get people to see that and look past her breed identification. So we pit bull owners have to work harder to prove our dogs. I have put a ton of work into this dog and I am proud when people talk about how obedient she is, I smile and say "yeah I did that!"


Thats the attitude we all should have! yea most of the time their is a pet deposit but just remember, you get it back. If the landlord has an issue about pitbulls then tell them thats why you made a 500$ deposite so dont worry about my dog! lol j/p


----------



## IzzosMommy (Mar 30, 2011)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Plus they can see her give kisses to her little brother Zachary.  So should I tell them over the phone or should we just show up with her? I already know that they accept pets. So a foot is already in the door. I think I need to get her there first, show off her flair. I can put on her pretty leather jewel embellished collar as well.


I wouldnt even tell them about her breed until they meet her, and see her first hand . People can make up alot of things in there mind but they cant beat what they actually see if you catch my drift


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

IzzosMommy said:


> I wouldnt even tell them about her breed until they meet her, and see her first hand . People can make up alot of things in there mind but they cant beat what they actually see if you catch my drift


Yep, that is what I will do then.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well just an update... we went to look at that house and we ended up not liking a lot of things about the inside. They were going to take up the carpet and not put new carpet in, just have wood floors. We hate wood floors.. we have them now! The deal breaker was when he said he'd require an additional 700 deposit for our room mate alone, on top of our 700 deposit, 500 pet deposit and 700 first months rent... Looking at 2600 to move in? WTF. So we said no thanks and left. 

We found another house to look at today. It is less money, less deposits and COMPLETELY remodeled inside and out. It looks like a brand new house. I guess they have a lot of applicants already.  But we are going to give it a shot anyway. It is too nice to at least not try.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Get renter's insurance through State Farm and make sure it has liability insurance. That will cover Helena. That's what we did when we had to have liability insurance to cover Loki in St. Louis. We paid like $65 every 6 months for $100K liability and like $25K to cover our stuff.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

That is what we currently have Lindsay. I don't know if she is on there in that way or not. I know we told them about her when we got the insurance. We just went and looked at the 2nd house. It is like a brand new house. We will find out Monday if we got it or not. There are a lot of applicants. I told the guy that I had a dog, all he asked was how big. He did not ask the breed at all, so I didn't divulge. I figured if he didn't ask or throw it out there like most landlords than he doesn't care. He just said 100 dollar pet deposit.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

If they don't have a dog bite exclusion for her, she should be covered under your policy.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> If they don't have a dog bite exclusion for her, she should be covered under your policy.


Cool thanks for the info.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Well we waited 2 days to hear back on that house and didn't get it either! It is so frustrating. We had all the qualifications, there were just 10 other applicants. We were some of the last to get our app in. Glad there was no app fee!


----------

